# Hendrix style double-stops lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

In this lesson, I'll show how you can take Jimi style double-stops and use those little twiddly-twiddles to play over a common chord progression. The track is purposely not a Hendrix style tune, so that it's clear that this technique works great over almost any kind of tune.


----------

